#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Help CPE 210 a 300mt Sem Barreira Sinal Péssimo

## lukacoelho

Ola Pessoal,

Vim recorrer a ajuda de vocês porque já tentei de tudo que meu conhecimento permitia.
Agora comprei essa 210 para compartilhar net com meu irmão e estou com dificuldades, 
Vejam as configurações abaixo e me deem suas sugestões.

TENTATIVAS
- Diferentes potencias de DBI
- Diferentes Distancia para transmissão de sinal
- Diferentes Canais
- Antena Grande diferente
- Cabo pigtail (ainda não tentei outro)

SENÁRIO e Equipamentos:
Provedor: CPE 210 a 300mt Sem barreira. 
Cliente: Antena de Grade 25dbi (conforme imagem) + TP link 841 Antena removível.
Cabo pig tail 8metros 

Obs Minimo DBM alcançado -58. Link saindo da CPE 15mb Download no Cliente variando entre 3mb ou travando.

----------


## sphreak

CPE210 da TPLink não trabalha bem com equipamentos que não sejam PharOs. Experiência própria. Adquira outra CPE210, ajuste corretamente o downtilt, configure o wifi delas como "Test_mode" e seja feliz.
PS. Ajustar o downtilt é necessário porque essas CPEs são pra montar em trave. No nível. Não sendo possível virar elas para baixo ou para cima ("apontar" para cima ou para baixo). Para isso é necessário um adaptador para CPE.

Faça um teste. Inverta! Coloque essa CPE como cliente. Configure ela como "Client Router" e wifi na região como "Test_mode". O PharOs parece ser mais flexível com esse modo de operação.

Uma observação sobre o mínimo dBm em -58. Apesar de você poder alcançar sinal maior, na casa dos -45dBm, -58 não é ruim agora no print da CPE tá indicando sinal menor que isso aí. -67dBm. Ou tá mal alinhado (downtilt?) ou tá com problema os cabos, ou tem erro de config. Teria que aumentar esse sinal para pelo menos -60dBm. Outrq coisa é o noise em 92dB. Eu procuraria um canal mais limpo. Faça um scan nas duas pontas e verifique o canal menos poluído. Utilize largura de 20Mhz para ver se há melhora.

Pela imagem me parece (parece) que esta grade está no nível. Sem apontamento vertical e instalada na lateral de uma parede/laje. Só posso dizer que me parece errado.

Se possível tire prints das configs dos dois lados para análise

----------


## lcesargc

outro detalhe que reparei e que passa uma linha de alta tensao, verifique se nao esta muito perto da antena ou na frente dela. isso pode ser um problema

----------


## lukacoelho

> CPE210 da TPLink não trabalha bem com equipamentos que não sejam PharOs. Experiência própria. Adquira outra CPE210, ajuste corretamente o downtilt, configure o wifi delas como "Test_mode" e seja feliz.
> PS. Ajustar o downtilt é necessário porque essas CPEs são pra montar em trave. No nível. Não sendo possível virar elas para baixo ou para cima ("apontar" para cima ou para baixo). Para isso é necessário um adaptador para CPE.
> 
> Faça um teste. Inverta! Coloque essa CPE como cliente. Configure ela como "Client Router" e wifi na região como "Test_mode". O PharOs parece ser mais flexível com esse modo de operação.
> 
> Uma observação sobre o mínimo dBm em -58. Apesar de você poder alcançar sinal maior, na casa dos -45dBm, -58 não é ruim agora no print da CPE tá indicando sinal menor que isso aí. -67dBm. Ou tá mal alinhado (downtilt?) ou tá com problema os cabos, ou tem erro de config. Teria que aumentar esse sinal para pelo menos -60dBm. Outrq coisa é o noise em 92dB. Eu procuraria um canal mais limpo. Faça um scan nas duas pontas e verifique o canal menos poluído. Utilize largura de 20Mhz para ver se há melhora.
> 
> Pela imagem me parece (parece) que esta grade está no nível. Sem apontamento vertical e instalada na lateral de uma parede/laje. Só posso dizer que me parece errado.
> 
> Se possível tire prints das configs dos dois lados para análise


Provisóriamente essa CPE esta na ponta de uma Omini (desativada) e tudo indica que a altitude dela esteja um pouco mais alta do destino porque quando aumentei 1 metro sinal ficou pior.
DOWNTILT como assim? Eu não consigo colocar um calço na parte de cima dela para poder ficar levemente inclinada para baixo?
a Grade eu ja coloquei na Horizontal e Vertical porem Horizontal o sinal se ajusta com mais facilidade.

dBM, agora mostra em torno de -70 mas no Wifi Analyzer no receptor mostra uns 7 dBm de diferença para baixo.

CANAL: Pelo Analyzer a região parece que as redes estão tudo em Automático sempre variando, (vou tentar outro CH)


PAREDE: Sim esta na lateral de uma Laje junto ao ferro de Coluna, Sim ja percebi que o ferro de coluna trás uma leve perca de sinal.

CONFIGURAÇÃO: Inicialmente eu estava fazendo o ajuste com uma Antena USB tl-wn722n + Wifi Analyser. Mas a configuração do Roteador 841N esta no automatico Clico no SURVAY acha rede e Conectar rs

----------


## lukacoelho

> outro detalhe que reparei e que passa uma linha de alta tensao, verifique se nao esta muito perto da antena ou na frente dela. isso pode ser um problema


Sim verdade, acredito que uns 4 Metros de distancia. mais abaixo fio telefonico os maiores de Tensão, Cheguei levantar antena com bambu chegou até bater - 55dBm.

----------


## sphreak

> Provisóriamente essa CPE esta na ponta de uma Omini (desativada) e tudo indica que a altitude dela esteja um pouco mais alta do destino porque quando aumentei 1 metro sinal ficou pior.
> DOWNTILT como assim? Eu não consigo colocar um calço na parte de cima dela para poder ficar levemente inclinada para baixo?
> a Grade eu ja coloquei na Horizontal e Vertical porem Horizontal o sinal se ajusta com mais facilidade.
> 
> dBM, agora mostra em torno de -70 mas no Wifi Analyzer no receptor mostra uns 7 dBm de diferença para baixo.
> 
> CANAL: Pelo Analyzer a região parece que as redes estão tudo em Automático sempre variando, (vou tentar outro CH)
> 
> 
> ...


Se você aumentou 1 metro e o sinal ficou pior é sinal de falha do alinhamento downtilt (para cima e pra baixo entende?) o mesmo vale para a grade quando disse que "ela parece não ter apontamento vertical" ou seja "parece" na foto estar apontada para frente. No nível! Quando deveria estar levemente elevada.

Quanto a você colocar a grade na horizontal e ela funcionar melhor é sintomático de alguma obstrução parcial no trajeto. Paredes laterais? Telhados? Só uma inspeção visual pode dar certeza.

----------


## campinho007007

com sinal de 67 não vai conectar se conecta vai cair a cada 5 minutos, fação o ponto a ponto, se seja feliz, com antenas iguais

----------


## lukacoelho

> com sinal de 67 não vai conectar se conecta vai cair a cada 5 minutos, fação o ponto a ponto, se seja feliz, com antenas iguais


Esta bem por ai, Minha duvida é comprar outra 210 sem ter certeza que vai dar certo, se tem outros empecilhos como alinhamento.

----------


## sphreak

> Esta bem por ai, Minha duvida é comprar outra 210 sem ter certeza que vai dar certo, se tem outros empecilhos como alinhamento.


Alinhamento é fácil de resolver em CPEs. Compra um suporte 3/4 ou 1" (depende do tubo que vc tá usando)




Não deve custar mais que R$15 no ML

----------

